# Special needs girl! Any Adelaide people out there?



## Ashleighh (Jul 23, 2011)

http://sa.gumtree.com.au/c-Pets-other-pets-Giveaway-Dwarf-Lop-x-Mini-Lop-Girl-Bunny-W0QQAdIdZ300189291

I'm tearing my hair out over this bun! I seriously do not have the space for her but I'm worried she won't find home. Is there anyone from south australia out there who could take her in! If not looks like I'll be feeding another mouth! eep! D:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 23, 2011)

ray: Gorgeous little bunny.


----------



## Ashleighh (Jul 23, 2011)

;_; after much stressing we're making the two hour drive today to go get her


----------

